# The Brown Sisters



## cgw (Oct 6, 2014)

Forty years' worth of portraits. An extraordinary collection:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/03/magazine/01-brown-sisters-forty-years.html?_r=1


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

PRETTY GOOD! 1987, 2001, and 2007 showed remarkable aging. An interesting long term project he undertook.


----------



## Civchic (Oct 7, 2014)

This is fantastic, what a wonderful project, and what a legacy for their children and grandchildren.  I have seen several photos of my Nana and her sisters (now still healthy at 84, 82, and 79) over the years, and to think what it would be like to have one every year like this...wow.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Oct 7, 2014)

This is really fascinating! Especially when you look at the first and last ones together.


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, I love this! The portraits are so fantastic to begin with, but then taken as a whole, the project is just beautiful and emotional. 

It makes me think of my own sisters, of course. There are four of us. Obviously too late to do a long-term project like this, and we don't have the opportunity to get together every year. Three of us are still in the same area and we do get together quite often (going to have a sleepover on Saturday, in fact!) but the last time all four of us were together was 3 years ago when we flew down to Florida to surprise the 4th sister for a Sisters' Weekend.


----------



## timor (Oct 7, 2014)

That's maybe one of the kind (of such a systematic, long run, almost impossible... even inside one family). Good photography.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 10, 2014)

This is pretty neat. I'm doing a similar project with poof. He hasn't gotten older looking, he has gotten rounder as he gets older.


----------

